# Ginnys babies



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

1 Day old.......................


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Awww, they are gorgeous!!!!

Mummy looks very content. 
Well done Ginny :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Ahh bless....so cute


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Gorjuss bubbas!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ah bless.....


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Aw! beautiful bub bubs  xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Beautiful babies - congratulations xx


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

aww lovely little babies x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely picture. Contented mummy :thumbup:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww lovely bubs! Clever mummy!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

nice piccy :thumbup1:


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aaahh,beautiful,chunky furmunchkins these are Z and a great picture:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mum looks very content and babies look very plump and healthy, well done,xxgreat picture,xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ahhhh! gorgeous little babies


----------



## sharkey (Dec 9, 2008)

A lovely photo - mum looks very content.


----------



## Gemmah (Dec 6, 2008)

lovely babies :thumbup1:


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

They are too cute!!!! Well done Ginny xx


----------

